# Xenistine (Xen) Amara



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Stolen from that one guy that made the bio.
---

Name: Xenistine Amara
Age:16
Sex: Female
Species: Ratteguhn (secret branch Myaroo species)
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 170lbs.  Can't stand them damn skinny bitches.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Black and purple fur, blue hair
- Markings: Red and purple stripes
- Eye color: Red or Yellow
- Other features: Canine fangs, retractable claws, retractable horns
Behavior and Personality: Quiet, modest, dark...

Skills: Transformation, good with knives, good with fire and electricity
Weaknesses: Water, occaisionally

Likes: Being apart from people
Dislikes: Being alone.  (Flip-flops)

History: Born in an underground society, apart from the surface, she was the last of a special Myaroo, called a Ratteguhn.  People from the surface scoffed at them, thinking they were inferior to them.  One man tried to put an end to them, and burned and raided the area, and she was smuggled into the surface.  She was different, and was ostricized from the other kids.  So, growing up alone, she set out to kill the people that killed her kind, with powers of transformation.

---


Clothing/Personal Style: Darker colors, trenchcoats, T-shirts
Picture: See Avvi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Goal: Kill who eradicated her underground society
Profession: Thief, Assassin
Personal quote: "Say hi to Satan for me."
Theme song: "World So Cold" by Mudvayne
Birthdate: Unknown
Zodiac Sign: Libra

Favorite food: Any pasta or meat (not much on pork)
Favorite drink: Fresca or Red Tea
Favorite location: Underground, or in a cave
Favorite weather: Stormy
Favorite color: Indigo or Cerulean

Least liked food: None
Least liked drink: Pepsi
Least liked location: Beach
Least liked weather: Muggy

Favorite person: Rina, a small child she took in
Least liked person: Everyone
Friends: Rina
Relations: None
Enemies: White Cell
Significant other: None
Orientation: No attraction to anyone, yet


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

Aye, revenge... That seems to be a popular one..

If you've got money, I could "dispose" of them, or is this for pride?


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Aye, revenge... That seems to be a popular one..
> 
> If you've got money, I could "dispose" of them, or is this for pride?



I have another character...more light-hearted.

Kinda for revenge and pride, the White Cell is a group of people who "cleanse" the world of "germs and infections".

After they are destroyed...I might make her kill herself.  Idk...I wouldn't want to live with that kind of guilt.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> I have another character...more light-hearted.
> 
> Kinda for revenge and pride, the White Cell is a group of people who "cleanse" the world of "germs and infections".



Sounds like something my fursona would hate. He can't stand organisations that kill because something is considered a "nuisance" in their eyes and sacrifices them to an evil god.



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> After they are destroyed...I might make her kill herself.  Idk...I wouldn't want to live with that kind of guilt.



That's why mine only has finding someone strong to give him a good fight as mine.. Not to mention he is like me: doesn't feel guilt, especially if it was a good fight. Not to mention he gets himself drunk almost regularly.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Kinky.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Kinky.



I laughed hard at that.

Nah, he isn't attracted to anyone.. I'll eventually make a backstory to that part of him. It would have something to do with when he was alive...


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Well...Haz j00 ever felt attracted to anyone?  I haven't.  That's why it's like that on Xen.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 3, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> Well...Haz j00 ever felt attracted to anyone?  I haven't.  That's why it's like that on Xen.



Holy fucking shit... I thought I was the only one on Earth... I, myself am straight, but I haven't found anyone that I "love"...


----------



## Ratte (Aug 3, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Holy fucking shit... I thought I was the only one on Earth... I, myself am straight, but I haven't found anyone that I "love"...



lol, same here.  Just haven't found "the one" I guess.

As for straight...idk =D


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> lol, same here.  Just haven't found "the one" I guess.
> 
> As for straight...idk =D



Yeah, and at the rate humanity is going, I don't think I'll find one.

xD.. Each to their own, I guess


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Holy fucking shit... I thought I was the only one on Earth... I, myself am straight, but I haven't found anyone that I "love"...



For me it's not that I haven't found the one I love, the ones I love are always taken >=(



xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> lol, same here.  Just haven't found "the one" I guess.



I did, his name is Neo =3 ( Couldn't help myself )


Back on topic, the White Cell, eh? reminds me of the KKK or Nazis ( lol ) but anyway, very interesting, we should all meet at Magikians bar for some drinks! *cheers*


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> For me it's not that I haven't found the one I love, the ones I love are always taken >=(




www.myspace.com


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 4, 2008)

Magikian said:


> www.myspace.com



No.............


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2008)

Hey Glennjam, how old are you?


----------



## Magikian (Aug 4, 2008)

Glennjam said:


> No.............



You know you want it... xD


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2008)

lol myspaceraepz!


----------



## Glennjam (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm 16  I added your msn but nothing happened D=


----------



## Ratte (Aug 4, 2008)

Damn msn being all hetero n' shit...


----------

